# World Soundtrack Awards Film Music Composition Contest 2022



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 4, 2022)

Just seen notification of another Film Scoring Competition!

This one (in my opinion) is rather expensive to enter (€75), but then is seems a long established high-profile contest.

The excerpt to be scored is from Murnau’s Nosferatu.

See link below for details:



Register now for WSA Film Music Composition Contest 2022 - WSA2022: more info coming soon! - Throwback


----------



## JokerOne (Apr 4, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Just seen notification of another Film Scoring Competition!
> 
> This one (in my opinion) is rather expensive to enter (€75), but then is seems a long established high-profile contest.
> 
> ...


The link is listed under "education". I think the wisdom is gained from what you will learn from throwing $75 at a wall and hoping it sticks. I would have thought that downloading the film clip and scoring it for fun/education/practice would be fine, however you have to blow the $$$ before you can get the clip.

I found this helpful. 
Avoid These Contests! (as a composer)​This guy has a $30 limit.


----------

